# Anyone need a driver in Maryland



## howardsells2000 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm 45 years old self employeed and my business is slow. So if anyone needs a driver for plowing snow please call or email me. I live in the Essex / Middle River area.

Thanks
Howard
443 739 8011
[email protected]


----------



## howardsells2000 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm still available. Call me 443 739 8011.

Thanks
Howard


----------

